# trichs cloudy to amber, how much time?



## tito13 (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi, my plants have lots of crystals, how long does it take for the trichs to change to cloudy to amber, and do clear trichs have any potency?


----------



## Locked (Dec 19, 2009)

There is no set time line...you just need to check them with a pocket microscope and when they get to where you want them you harvest...I wld think clear trichs wld hve a lil potency but i wld never take a plant earlier then all cloudy...I usually wait for 20% amber 80 cloudy to harvest..some wait longer


----------



## Callawave (Dec 27, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> There is no set time line...you just need to check them with a pocket microscope.


My trichs are all clear. How can I judge when it's time to flush?
Got a _'rough' _idea. A week... Two weeks?


----------



## Locked (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice trich pic....yeah those look all clear so you shld hve a ways to go yet...hard to tell just how long though..you need to check on them like once a week till they get cloudy...then i wld check them a lil more often till they are where you want them..


----------



## Callawave (Dec 27, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> hard to tell just how long though..you need to check on them like once a week till they get cloudy...then i wld check them a lil more often till they are where you want them..


Thanks Hamster  And don't worry, I'm checking them daily.
Nice to know it won't happen in a week though. They're still bulking-up.:yay:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 31, 2009)

Hamster is right Callawave. It is hard to tell unless you are familiar with the strain. You can go by the breeder dates but that will give you a general idea. I have found with several breeds that if the breeder says 8 weeks it could take 10. How long have they been in flower?


----------

